# new yankee workshop router table plans.............



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

has anyone ordered these plans and built this table....how does it work, are the plans well laid out and easy to read....how do you like it as your router table....thx................bob

....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bob1961

I did order a set, they are great plans BUT I didn't make it,,,

Just a bit over kill for me... but like I said great plans..


=============




bob1961 said:


> has anyone ordered these plans and built this table....how does it work, are the plans well laid out and easy to read....how do you like it as your router table....thx................bob
> 
> ....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, you can buy the table for less than you can build it at: www.rt1000.com


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Bob1961, I ordered the plan and did build it. The plans are very straight forward, and lay out all the pieces well. I like the table for most of the work I do. It's a pain if I have to remove the fence to work on the table. I was thinking I would redesign the fence and table top. I don't need to remove the fence to often, so that project will have to wait.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jsweet (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

I build the older version of the table and used it on a regular basis. The only thing I don't like is the fence and dust collection. I wish Norm would make a set of plans to update the original table.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

jsweet said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I build the older version of the table and used it on a regular basis. The only thing I don't like is the fence and dust collection. I wish Norm would make a set of plans to update the original table.


js:....norm did make a new plan with melamine backs stop that slide....

rmaxa:....i was thinking the same thing....i'm looking at making two t-slots from front to back that the fence would use but still be able to be removed like the t-slot the goes from left to right on the front of the table....that way just loosen the knobs and slide the fence off out the back of the slots to the rear of the table....i think right now norm just has holes in the table top with t-nuts and slots in the back of the fence for movement........................bob

....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I'm also not a big fan of that type of fence you may want to take a hard look at the swing fence,,, no slots needed in the top... just two holes/slot in the fence base...most of the time the bit is in the fence or just in front of it by just a bit..


========

======


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

*new yankee workshop router table plans*

Mike
That RT1000 looks to be a worthwhile table. Not to sure about the small drawers. I built mine awhile back using baltic birch ply, cherry and walnut wood with Corian top. I believe the plans came from an old issue of American Woodworker that a friend had. Can't say I really followed the plans but it got me started on my own design. For me there was alot of enjoyment just making the RT. I've seen better but I like mine ..well... because I built it. The Corian, cherry and walnut were free and I don't remember the final cost. I considered just buying one (Jessem) but decided for the $600 plus I'ld do it myself. I have added the Incra fence. That was a nice add on. Here's a pic.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

nice pictures guys, thanks fer all the replies from everyone...............bob

....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchip7

Nice job on the router table 

I sure like to see you also enjoy your other toys in the shop  not just the big woodworking toys ..

==========




woodchip7 said:


> Mike
> That RT1000 looks to be a worthwhile table. Not to sure about the small drawers. I built mine awhile back using baltic birch ply, cherry and walnut wood with Corian top. I believe the plans came from an old issue of American Woodworker that a friend had. Can't say I really followed the plans but it got me started on my own design. For me there was alot of enjoyment just making the RT. I've seen better but I like mine ..well... because I built it. The Corian, cherry and walnut were free and I don't remember the final cost. I considered just buying one (Jessem) but decided for the $600 plus I'ld do it myself. I have added the Incra fence. That was a nice add on. Here's a pic.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, what is this?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Called a EZset

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=EZSET&f=1
Not All the bits are made (cut) the same way,,,the EZset is for the CMT® bits..
It will work on some other brands but not all....

Easy-Set 
Works with selected Freud® router bits only.
http://www.ptreeusa.com/freud_easy_set.htm
Besure to see how to use the jig with the video on the same web page.
" 49 / 64 = 0.765625 " " 1.944688mm "

==============



S Bolton said:


> Bob, what is this?
> 
> sb


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

*nyrt plans*



bob1961 said:


> has anyone ordered these plans and built this table....how does it work, are the plans well laid out and easy to read....how do you like it as your router table....thx................bob
> 
> ....


hey bob, I built the orignal table from plans in the american woodworker magazine. The magazine came out just before norm built his version which is based on the same article. As I was building it I liked norms large drawer ont he bottom instead of the doors the mag had, so I was able to build that into my design also. I found it to be a great table to work with for many years now. I put tee slots in to guide the router fence . Bought the top from eagle america at a wood show along with the router insert.
The dudt collection rig that norm shows dosn't work very well. I just use the fence part. Well worth building and it makes it even cooler if tyou make it with a moble base.
good luck
lenny


----------



## solartom (Nov 20, 2016)

jsweet said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I build the older version of the table and used it on a regular basis. The only thing I don't like is the fence and dust collection. I wish Norm would make a set of plans to update the original table.


Do you still have the old plans? I have moved and during one of the moves, I broke the cable that raises the router. I need the part number and supplier of the cable.

Thanks in advance for any help. Tom Engel, (email deleted by moderator according to forum policy)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom the last post on this thread before yours was in 2008. I haven't seen some of those members ever since I joined in 2010 and BJ3 passed away a couple of years ago. You are unlikely to get an answer from anyone participating in this thread.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A most contrarian point of view.
******************************
The assembly is, in my view, a cabinet, not a router table.
A router table should be more like the thing it was derived from, the Shaper.
I've not seen drawers in a shaper. That machine is strictly a working machine.
A spindle, a surface at the right height and weight, a fence and a means
to get the spindle up and down.


----------

